
The rocket motor of the future “breathes” air like a jet engine - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/06/the-rocket-motor-of-the-future-breathes-air-like-a-jet-engine/
======
Gravityloss
Cool! I'd describe it more like a ramjet that works even when stationary.
(Although the first prototype didn't seem like it produced much thrust yet.)

